# Baby Connor is here :)



## luckyme225

I was supposed to be induced Friday for low amniotic fluid but the birth center was full so they told me to call back in the morning so about eight AM we called again and they told us there was still no room. About 30 minutes later Connor decided he didn't care and that they would have to make room because my water broke. When I got there they decided they didn't want to wait because they planned on inducing me anyways so they started pitocin. At about two my contractions went from not hurting at all to be unbearable so I asked for the epidural. My contractions were only a minute apart because the drugs and coming in double waves because baby was posterior. Unfortunately I had to go on like this for two hours even though they did turn my pitocin down because my contractions were to strong and close together. I was so happy when the anesthesiologist got out of the OR and came and gave me my epi. It didn't hurt at all to be placed but that might be because I was having a contraction and was focusing getting over that. I spent the rest of my time enjoying labor and the epidural actually made me jump from 2cm to 10 cm in 3 hours because I was much more relaxed. At 11:36pm Connor was born weighing 6lbs 5 oz and he is everything I could have ever dreamed of. :cloud9: We actually got 7 hours of sleep combined last night even with waking up every two hours to breastfeed.

Here is my little prince :)

https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1264/8299899/15491005/315297964.jpg

https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1264/8299899/15491005/315297959.jpg

https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1264/8299899/15491005/315297957.jpg


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he is gorgeous.


----------



## clairebear

ah congrats hun he is loverly glad ur labour went well to xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable!!


----------



## kelly86

congrats he is lovely


----------



## Jenny

Awww, so happy for you hon. He's gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations he is so cute x


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats he's soooo cute!! :hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

Aw he's adorable congrats hun :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations he's a little cracker xXx


----------



## bigbelly2

hes gorgeous!!

h x


----------



## LaDY

aww hes amazing. Congratulations xx


----------



## missjess

Congrats !!! He's so cute!


----------



## vicky

he is beautiful hun congratulations


----------



## Ema

Congrats he is so gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations love! He is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## lady3

He's beautiful and so perfect! Well done momma. Sounds like it couldn't have been smoother.


----------



## Linzi

He's absolutely gorgeous, congats :)

xxx


----------



## babe2ooo

awwwwwwww congrats so sweet


----------



## AquaDementia

he is adorable!!!


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats!! He is sooo adorable :blue:


----------



## Emmea12uk

HE is absolutely beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## seattlemama

He is amazing! Im so excited for you, congrats!:happydance:


----------



## NeyNey

Oh he's adorable!! Congratulations honey


----------



## kookie

hes beautiful congratulations


----------



## aSh_x0x

hes beautiful! absoloutly adorable! congradulations


----------



## luckyme225

Thank you everyone :)


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!


----------



## sammie18

Aww he is a cutie, Im lovin the jumpsuit! :)


----------



## xxleannexx

congrats, great story and he is really cute!


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Louisa K

Awwwww he's lovely!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats hunni hes adorable!!


----------



## Christine33

awwww aint he gorgeous. You have a really beautiful son.

XXXX
Christine


----------



## smartie

what a cutie, congrats :)


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaaww cute xxx


----------



## Wobbles

*Congratulations on the arrival of your lil boy x*

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/boy.gif


----------



## Carley

Awwww you make me want to have a baby boy! He is an angel!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

CONGRATS :D HE'S BEAUTIFUL X


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats !!! :hug: I love that first piccy, looks like he's rooting for boob !! :) Can't wait for that :) :happydance:


----------



## Tam

He is gorgeous! Congratulations hun! x


----------



## sweetsammi

CONGRATS! X


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats! hes soo tiny and cutee! x


----------



## Sinead

Congrats


----------

